# RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (New Cue -Culprit)



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi! I am very excited to share a few clips from my upcoming film score Rush:

The score is Hybrid in nature over all and as we approach the release, I will share more clips and longer cues!

Any feedback is welcome!

Culprit (New Cue) - http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-culprit

Rikin Dies (New Cue) - http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rikin

Signing Off (New Epic Teaser) - http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/signing-off 

Title Track (NEW): http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-title

Samar and Anna Talk (New Ambient Cue): http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/samar-and-anna-talk 

Samar on the run: http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-sa ... -run-score

Don't make me do this: http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-do ... me-do-this

City of Crime (NEW) - http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-ci ... core-sneak

Kill (NEW) - http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-ki ... sneak-peek 


Enjoy!


Tanuj.


----------



## dog1978 (Sep 27, 2012)

I love the bass, great synths.


----------



## mark812 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score*

Great synth programming. I like that you kept it pretty dry-ish. 

Reminds me of this score - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8zM8G6AfFs

Which synth did you use? Diva/Zebra? Synth sounds are top-notch.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score*

Thanks guys....

Yes, the synth is a mix of Diva and Omnisphere.

Diva is the finest soft synth I have ever used. The quality is unparalleled. 

Omnisphere is also great. All the bass and synth percussion in those tracks is from Diva.


Live strings are happening as we speak....so hopefully it will sound better! Our very own Hannes Frischat from this forum is doing them from Germany.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated)*

City of Crime - http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-ci ... core-sneak


Enjoy!


Tanuj.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated)*



vibrato @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> City of Crime - http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-ci ... core-sneak
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...



beautiful! live strings?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated)*

Yes, the strings are live mixed with VSL. Strings performed by Hannes Frischat.


Here is another epic cue from the movie: http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-ki ... sneak-peek



Tanuj.


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 2, 2012)

It is a privilege that we have artists of your calibre contributing to this forum. The quality of this work is 100%, particularly the sound design and mixing/mastering. It's like a finished product from a Hollywood soundtrack


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with Title track)*

Zac,

I am glad you enjoyed my work. Without doubt there are many here who are much more talented than myself.

Here is the title track from the movie:

http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-title

Lots more to come.


Thanks for listening guys!


Tanuj.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with Title track)*

Congrats Tanuj!
Tracks sound good!


----------



## Dan Mott (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds great man. I really dig it.

Just a question though, you didn't happen to be inspired by this song in particular, did you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ8vJ2Qjuuc&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ8vJ2Qj ... re=related)


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 3, 2012)

Congreats, Tanuy!

And: Great teamwork with Hannes! I like what I hear!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with Title track)*

Thanks for listening guys!


Dan,

I have never heard that piece of music before...any similarities are most definitely unintentional!


Glad you enjoyed it!


Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with Title track)*

Gunther,

Hannes did a brilliant job and it really made the score sound much better!



Tanuj.


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Tanuj,

I really enjoyed all of your little previews. Good synth programming and the strings from Hannes sound amazing. 

Could you post the link to the whole soundtrack once it is finished?

cheers Robin


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with Title track)*

Robin,


Thank u! 

Yes, a large part of the score will be available online soon and for free!


Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## PMortise (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with Title track)*

Congrats, Tanuj! The tracks sound great! o-[][]-o


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with Title track)*

thank you PMortise!


Here is a new ambient cue from the film:

http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/samar-and-anna-talk

Sorry about the little buzz in the top end - Damn you Soundcloud!

I dont know why Soundcloud does not provide a high-quality option.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with new ambient cue)*

Folks, I am really really proud to be part of the projects of my musical friends, and Tanuj's music is another highlight! 

Here is a recording we completed just yesterday, pre-mixed:

http://strings-on-demand.com/demos/Reel_7_Finale_mix_mp3 (http://strings-on-demand.com/demos/Reel ... le_mix_mp3)


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with new ambient cue)*

Hannes,

I am so glad you were part of this score. It has made all the difference and this cue is my favourite!


Hope everyone enjoys it!


Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with new ambient cue)*

Here is a little Epic teaser from Rush:


http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/signing-off

Live Strings by Hannes Frischat.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## dariusofwest (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with new Epic Teaser)*

Sounds amazing! :shock:


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with new Epic Teaser)*

thanks man!

Glad you enjoyed it..


----------



## Vartio (Oct 13, 2012)

Great stuff! love the synths and the strings sound amazing.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (New Cue - Rikin Dies)*

Thanks Vartio...

Here is a new short cue called Rikin:

http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rikin


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is another little cue from Rush called Culprit...

http://soundcloud.com/tanujtiku/rush-culprit


Check it out!


The movie releases tomorrow in India. I will be releasing part of the score online soon.


Tanuj.


----------



## mushanga (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with new ambient cue)*



Hannes_F @ Sun 07 Oct said:


> Folks, I am really really proud to be part of the projects of my musical friends, and Tanuj's music is another highlight!
> 
> Here is a recording we completed just yesterday, pre-mixed:
> 
> http://strings-on-demand.com/demos/Reel_7_Finale_mix_mp3 (http://strings-on-demand.com/demos/Reel ... le_mix_mp3)



I can hear JNH's influence in your work, Tanuj - there's definitely some Lady In The Water here hehe.

Great work man - the cues sound fantastic and are so well produced!


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 28, 2012)

great stuff Tanuj! I really like Diva but it's too CPU hungry on my machine. May I ask what are your DAW specs are, any problems with Diva?


----------



## Kejero (Oct 29, 2012)

Great work, congrats with the gig Tanuj!


----------



## rpaillot (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with new ambient cue)*



Hannes_F @ Sun Oct 07 said:


> Folks, I am really really proud to be part of the projects of my musical friends, and Tanuj's music is another highlight!
> 
> Here is a recording we completed just yesterday, pre-mixed:
> 
> http://strings-on-demand.com/demos/Reel_7_Finale_mix_mp3 (http://strings-on-demand.com/demos/Reel ... le_mix_mp3)



Hannes, it's really impressing. Sounds like a very nice strings ensemble. Did you only record that yourself several times ?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I will let Hannes speak about his process. Incredible results can be achieved!

Michael, Diva is awesome but yes I was getting pops and clicks all the time. I had to keep bouncing audio-well worth it!

I have an intel core i7 2.93 Ghz processor with 24 GB Ram.

With my template it Diva does some serious damage to the CPU but if you do an offline HQ render, you can work around it. Audition in 'best' mode then switch back to 'draft'

Tanuj.


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your work here Tanuj

Thanks for sharing it with us.

Ray


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 29, 2012)

vibrato @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> With my template it Diva does some serious damage to the CPU but if you do an offline HQ render, you can work around it. Audition in 'best' mode then switch back to 'draft'



very useulf, thanks alot


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: RUSH - Sneak Peek - My first feature film score (Updated with new ambient cue)*



rpaillot @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> Hannes_F @ Sun Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, I am really really proud to be part of the projects of my musical friends, and Tanuj's music is another highlight!
> ...



Hi Romain,

(nice to admire your work too since those days but that is an aside remark!  )

My process is that I record 50 to 60 individual lines by myself. Thanks to this forum I have learnt how to mix them together and refined that over the years. Sometimes I wanted to give it up because I thought I would never get there but then eventually came a new idea ... and I think finally I reached a point where it at least glues and sounds like an ensemble (which is one of the most difficult things to achieve with such a method).


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 29, 2012)

Hannes,
You did a fantastic job on this one! Been getting good reviews of the score in the reviews. Traditionally, scores don't even get mentioned in Bollywood where it's a lot about song and dance!


Tanuj.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 29, 2012)

Tanuj, really glad to be of help with this project, and you deserve the praise!


----------

